# Mosquito's in the loft????



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Racers in Florida, how do you control mosquito's in your loft?? They seem to really like the inside of mine. I dont think spraying whilst the birds are at home is too good of an idea, the birds fly during the day and the skeeters are not a problem then of course...... I'm open for suggestions. 

I know there are several flyer's in the south and I hope some of ya'll will have the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can use mosquito screening on all openings. Mosquitos hate moving air, so ventilators/fans do keep population down.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *You can use mosquito screening on all openings. Mosquitos hate moving air, so ventilators/fans do keep population down.*



I use screening and it works good.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

heeler said:


> Racers in Florida, how do you control mosquito's in your loft?? They seem to really like the inside of mine. I dont think spraying whilst the birds are at home is too good of an idea, the birds fly during the day and the skeeters are not a problem then of course...... I'm open for suggestions.
> 
> I know there are several flyer's in the south and I hope some of ya'll will have the answer I'm looking for.


Yea,always better to refrain from chemicals and sprays cuz they might irritate and stress the birds making them prone to respiratory problems.
And mosquitos is something which you face daily. So permanently fixing the loft with fine net wire or screening is the best option as has been advised. I've also done the same and no vermin can enter through. Some people here use electric fly catcher to tackle with them but that's a lot of killing so better to use screeing.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Scrape cleaning the loft every evening might also help some bit as the smell of the droppings attracts the mosquitos and other vermins too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think the mosquito is attracted to fecal matter, just c02 of a living thing for a blood meal. at any rate is always good to scrape the loft as often as you can for so many reasons that don't have to do with mosquitoes. 

the screening and fan air flow is your best choice. also orange oil painted on the perches can help detract them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I use exhaust Fans for many Reasons. Mini Vampires are one!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hang a PROZAP Insect Guard in my lofts they work great they last all summer replace it at the first of spring


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm adding this post for future readers...
After more research I found that if you make a spray mix of Permetherin 10 and spray your birds with that it supposedly repells mosquito's and other vermin very well. Of course screen and ventilation are always a plus.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Wrong. No Chemical is the way to go. When the sketters are out I can go in my loft and not ONE bite. Step out the Door eaten Alive!
VENTILATION..... Is Skeeter deterrent 
AND adds to the Health of your birds more than you, or anybody I have ever talked to or mentioned it too understand. If you want to have the Healthiest Loft ever.....
Move TONS of Air through it.
It can rarely be to much. NOT TO MENTION, it makes the Air in the Loft SO much safer for YOU.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> Move TONS of Air through it.
> It can rarely be to much. NOT TO MENTION, it makes the Air in the Loft SO much safer for YOU.


Is it good have air moving through the loft? I've received advise contrary to this. Infact people have told me the birds must have cover on all 4 directions in order to feel safe and comfy. My loft had two sides and part of the ceiling covered with nylon nets which facilitated the movement of TONS of air. The result was a super dry loft but now I've covered the sides and have windows on them. The loft is not as it used to be earlier.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

AIR AIR AIR AIR AIR AIR. Pigeons BY Nature need Air Flow. 
In example, why would a species of Bird evolved to live on ocean cliff faces ect. Want or need a stagnant place to live? In weather above 40 degrees, I run THREE 20" Box Fans blowing out constantly.(2 Car Garage use One in a 5 x 8 loft) 
In cool weather I vary how many are on. Sub Zero, yes I will shut them all off. But I probably should leave at least one on, on low. 
I have not Medicated AT ALL in the Last 10 or so Years(not even for lice or Mites) although in warmer Climates you will have no choice) Mind you this is since I stopped racing) and this is with 3 different groups of birds.
I truly believe the word "Draft" is irrelevant for 90% of the pigeon Breeds.
I only share this because I am fed up hearing about all the birds out there needing meds all the time.
RACERS I can see the need, you take your 20 birds and mix them with hundreds, if not thousands of other Birds. 
BUT if racing ever evolves to were it should be ALL entries would be Cooped separate from other entries on the truck. which is not likely to happen.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

LuckyT, I cant say you are wrong but in Florida we RARELY if ever see sub zero or even 40F. Skeeters here are a year round nusance!!!! I have had horses for 30 years and most if not all fly spray is of no harm at all to them. It's not like they are ingesting it, it's just a light mist on the feathers. 
With your birds have you never had any kind of lice or mites??? If you haven't thats great but if you have then you must have used something to get rid of them, right???


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

And actually the compound that makes Permethrin comes form flowers.


----------



## 5starsloft (Oct 19, 2010)

*Mosquito problems*

The best way to deal with skeeters is have good ventilation in your loft. PLus making sure that you have reduced as much as possible, the places that they can breed near and around your loft. Keep your grass trimmed and this alone will help. Please see my webpage at http://5starsloft.webs.com for quality racing pigeons. Kind regards,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Is it good have air moving through the loft? I've received advise contrary to this. Infact people have told me the birds must have cover on all 4 directions in order to feel safe and comfy. My loft had two sides and part of the ceiling covered with nylon nets which facilitated the movement of TONS of air. The result was a super dry loft but now I've covered the sides and have windows on them. The loft is not as it used to be earlier.


*We are not talking about drafts of air, which is dangerous for pigeons, we are talking about air circulating thru out the whole loft. That is not only good to keep mosquito population down but it is extremely important for their respiratory and breathing.*


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *We are not talking about drafts of air, which is dangerous for pigeons, we are talking about air circulating thru out the whole loft. That is not only good to keep mosquito population down but it is extremely important for their respiratory and breathing.*


When its a breeze or a mild wind its fine but when its extremely windy thats draft and some arrangement is to be done to block. The setup needs alteration then but why is it dangerous for pigeons? Probably I haven't experienced extreme gusts of wind given our geographical location (at least after I started keeping pigeons). Another question is if the windows were bigger would they feel safe?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> When its a breeze or a mild wind its fine but when its extremely windy thats draft and some arrangement is to be done to block. The setup needs alteration then but why is it dangerous for pigeons? Probably I haven't experienced extreme gusts of wind given our geographical location (at least after I started keeping pigeons). Another question is if the windows were bigger would they feel safe?



Large windows wouldn't make them feel unsafe. If things can't get in, and the windows are covered with protective wire like hardware cloth, they would be safe. Pigeons in the wild don't have windows. If it is a safe place, then they will feel safe. Of course they also need safe enclosed nesting boxes or somewhere like that they can retreat to, to feel safe.


----------

